# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ?

## lostdora

ΒΡΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ.ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ .ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ=ΟΤΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ=OOPS THE LINK IS BROKEN ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΑΓΩΝΙΑ .
ΕΛΑ ΡΕ ΝΑΝΤΙΝ ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΘΑΥΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΛΙ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μαναράκι μου,μακάρι να ήξερα απ'αυτά να σε τακτοποιούσα!
Φοβάμαι πως μόνο ο NikosD. έχει τα μέσα να σε βοηθήσει...Ελπίζω να δει το μήνυμα σου.Μήπως να του έστελνες u2u ?
Αυτό μου συνέβαινε κι εμένα μερικές φορές σε άλλο link,αλλά δεν κρατούσε πολλές μέρες...Ελπίζω να είναι και σ'εσένα παροδικό...
Εννοείται πως κι εμείς δε θέλουμε να σε χάσουμε από κοντά μας!Θα ρωτήσω και το Κατερινάκι άμα ξέρει,μόλις το πετύχω στο msn...
Κάτι θα κάνουμε,κύριε πρέσβη μας,δεν μπορεί...Μη μου στεναχωριέσαι...Η τεχνολογία που μας ένωσε δε νοείται να μας χωρίσει...

----------


## lostdora

ΤΟ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ.ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ Σ/Κ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΥΧΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ?

----------


## NADINE_ed

:Frown:  Να μην το μάθω καλύτερα...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ντορέττα μου,το σοφό μας Κατερινάκι σου έχει προτάσεις-λύσεις για το πρόβλημα σου...
Ίσως δεν το δεις που το έγραψε σ'ένα άλλο τόπικ,όπου είχες πρωτοθίξει το πρόβλημα,οπότε σου το παραθέτω:




> _Originally posted by Katherine_
> 
> Καλησπερα,
> εαν πας να μπεις απο καποιο λινκ που ενδεχομενος να εχεις κανει copy-paste μαλλον λειπουν γραμματα, εαν πας μεσα απο το site επευθειας και στο λεει αυτο τοτε μπες απο αλλο η/υ μεσα στο forum κανονικα και κανε copy τη διευθυνση και paste σε ενα email και στειλε το στο δικο σου mail οταν πας σπιτι ανοιξε το email και προσπαθησε να μπεις απο εκει, εαν εχεις παλι προβλημα κανε ενα ελεγχο το anti virus σου κλειστο και ξαναπροσπαθησε ή μεσα απο το πινακα ελεγχου του η/υ στις επιλογες internet εαν το επιπεδο ασφαλειας ειναι υψηλο κατεβασε τα ολα στο μεσαιο και ξαναπροσπαθησε!!
> GOOD LUCK


Ελπίζω να την βρήκες τώρα τη λύση και να μη σε χάνουμε από παρεάκι μας ούτε τα Σαβ/κύριακα!Φιλάκια!

----------


## kwstas_ed

hello, εσυ θα βαζεις παντα το http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/ οποτε δεν θα συναντας προβλημα.

Αυτο με τις επιλογες internet που λεει η Κατερινα δεν παιζει, γιατι ειναι trusted site.
Οσο για το καημενο το antivirus, ιους βρισκει και κανενα spyware.
Φανταζομαι θα εννοουσε το firewall αν και παλι ειναι ακραια περιπτωση να συζητησουμε.

----------


## Katherine

Με τη καλη κουβεντα στο στομα εισαι!! τσ στ τσ
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

